
China Reports Progress in Ultra-Secure Satellite Transmission - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/15/science/quantum-satellites-china-spying.html
======
bookofjoe
>Entanglement-based secure quantum cryptography over 1,120 kilometres

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2401-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2401-y)

